# Reputable DDR Breeders???



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello,

I would like to reach some reputable DDR Breeders. 
I believe I know of some, but surely they are more that I should try to reach, the ones I do know and that I consider reputable are:

VonLinmark --> In Florida, however it seems to me that he is only interested in doing a quick sale, if you dont buy a dog pretty quick, he is not interested in corresponding and to me is a no, no.
Von Banach --> in Washington.. I got great admiration for what I´ve read about her.
Spartanville --> in Michigan

If you recommend others I will appreciate it. 

Anywhere in the US is fine, or whatever it is based as long the website is in english or spanish...) !

Thanks !

Luis


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I was coming in to say Spartanville and Von Banach. I've read nothing but good things about them.

I want my next dog to be a black sable DDR dog. It's my dream dog. I'm personally leaning towards Von Banach - I stalk her website. Good luck.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Kennels I have on my "short list" when I decide to get another dog:

-Schraderhaus (Washington)
-Timberhaus (Washington, does a lot of breeding with Schraderhaus dogs)
-Van Den Heuvel (they're mostly Czech, but occasionally have good bitches from DDR lines)


----------



## keycha (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi. I just purchased a DDR from Vom Anton in Miami Fla. 
She is a wonderful pup and he has been extremely professional and helpful.
Some of her siblings are still available. Born 2/5/2010. 


Check him out, you will be happy.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

May I ask why this interest in the DDR dog's?? and what your plans are?? Have you done any research on these line's/dog's?? I do some.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Professional Breeder & Trainer of German Shepherd Dogs, NH - Puppies & Dogs for Sale - Hena-C Kennels - Pam Lake, Owner

My puppy's father comes from this breeder. Von Hena C in Concord New Hampshire.


----------



## keycha (Apr 16, 2010)

Can I just say to Kelly S...That is a beautiful dog!
How did you add the picture icon to your title.?
-aem


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a good experience dealing with Timberhaus. Jill is both nice and knowledgeable. Timberhaus and Schraderhaus do indeed use each others dogs in breeding - my dog's sire is a Schraderhaus dog. I could not be happier with the dog Jill selected for me. 

Timberhaus and Schraderhaus have a permanent spot on my "short list" for DDR line dogs.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

jmdjack said:


> I had a good experience dealing with Timberhaus. Jill is both nice and knowledgeable. Timberhaus and Schraderhaus do indeed use each others dogs in breeding - my dog's sire is a Schraderhaus dog. I could not be happier with the dog Jill selected for me.
> 
> Timberhaus and Schraderhaus have a permanent spot on my "short list" for DDR line dogs.


If you don't mind me asking, which dogs is your pup out of?

Mulder's paternal grandsire/granddam are out of Schraderhaus/Timberhaus (respectively). We might have some relatives here!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would also recommend Kim from www.justk9s.com
I have 2 young dogs from her, and I love them!


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't mind at all. She is out of Casey vd Waldkonig and Lux v Kameruner Eck. Relatives?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes indeed! :laugh:

Lux is Mulder's grandsire! His granddam is Saskia.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lux v Kameruner Eck :wub:


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

atravis said:


> Yes indeed! :laugh:
> 
> Lux is Mulder's grandsire! His granddam is Saskia.


Wow, they are indeed related, and pretty closely at that! 

Mulder is a nice looking dog.


----------



## ostaeyen (Feb 22, 2010)

I would strongly recommend Schraderhaus K9. After a long search for the right breeder, I decided on Schraderhaus. I was looking for a potential trailing SAR dog. I went to visit her kennel and Jean spent a lot of time discussing the attributes (positive and negative) of each of her breeding females and which she thought would be the right match for me and SAR. After meeting Lux, I new I wanted a puppy from him and it was just a matter of finding the right female. 

I ended up getting a Lux Vom Kameruner Eck and Xenna Vom Parchimer Land puppy and I am very pleased so far. I will try to send some pics of him once I figure it out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out what the heck DDR is.

From what I know(not even dog related) is that DDR means Dance Dance Revolution.


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am still trying to figure out what the heck DDR is.



DDR - Deutsche Demokratische Republik - East German Shepherd  I guess I remembered watching the Olympics way back then.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jambaa said:


> DDR - Deutsche Demokratische Republik - East German Shepherd  I guess I remembered watching the Olympics way back then.


why were the dogs in the olympics? what olympic sport has dogs? Why didn't I know that!!lol

Oh thanks for the DDR clarification.XD


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a dog from Vom Banach, he's awesome.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have dog from Linmarc, female, that is seven months and already working sheep. Very very pleased with her.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> why were the dogs in the olympics? what olympic sport has dogs? Why didn't I know that!!lol
> 
> Oh thanks for the DDR clarification.XD


Lol... the DDR refers to a region of Germany during the cold war era.
The Deutsche Demokratische Republik (or German Democratic Republic, also know simply as "East Germany") was the part of Germany that was under soviet control after WWII. 

During that time, East Germany was actually considered a separate state, and competed separately from West Germany in the Olympics.

(_the more you know_!)


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

jmdjack said:


> Wow, they are indeed related, and pretty closely at that!
> 
> Mulder is a nice looking dog.


And thank you!
I'm sure your pup looks fantastic too... Lux produces some seriously attractive offspring.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

boeselager said:


> May I ask why this interest in the DDR dog's?? and what your plans are?? Have you done any research on these line's/dog's?? I do some.


I just want to learn some more. And there is something that attracts me towards the overall physical appearance of these dogs.
Also, personally I love dark blacks and I believe you find it more generally in DDRs, perhaps Im wrong.

Right now Im not even thinking about getting a dog, at home we have a beagle and thats all we need now...). I travel too much and dont have time for a GSD.

When the time comes I hope to get a good dog from a working line breeder, or from an excellent good show breeder like Kirchenwald or Alta-Tollhaus. 
Really, like many, many people in this forum, I hope that someday I can have a wildhaus dog !, however I need one with lower drives and super sweet... 

Regards,


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> I would also recommend Kim from www.justk9s.com
> I have 2 young dogs from her, and I love them!


Thanks... never heard of this one...!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I suggest you take a look at shelters and rescues.


----------

